# Maintaining Professional Relationships



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

> *How to Build and Maintain Professional Relationships
> Episode 51: July 10, 2009
> Subject: Interpersonal
> 
> ...


Otherwise known as networking.

I'm sharing an article on it but I would like to ask you all for your input on the subject.





*How much communication is too much communication?*

*What occasions call for an email or contacting them personally?*

*The last advice I've heard for networking numbers is to work towards a goal of about 60 to 80 people in my professional network. That was in the fall of 2008. What number would you suggest?*

*What would you suggest for maintaining professional relationships?*

Thank you.


----------

